# parameter soll nach der eingabe ausgegeben werden



## mhmt_03 (5. Feb 2021)

Hallo und guten tag,
ich habe derzeit ein problem bei meinen hausaufgaben. bei diesen soll wenn ich eine methode ausführe einen parameter eingeben und dann diesen ausgeben lassen. 
mein quelltext:
[CODE lang="java" title="Quelltext"]public class Jagdhund extends Hund
{   public void fass (String x){


    System.out.println(x+" wurde geschnappt");

}
[/CODE]
wenn die methode ausgeführt wird, soll man einen Parameter eingeben. hier habe ich das Problem,  dass wenn ich etwas eingebe beim ausführen, möchte ich, dass die eingabe als x wiederverwendet werden kann. wenn ich irgendetwas in das Parameterfeld eingebe, bekomme ich die fehlermeldung : Error cannot find symbol - variable (das was man eingegeben hatte)
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen
danke im vorraus


----------



## Noahscript (8. Feb 2021)

Was gibst du zum Beispiel im Parameterfeld ein?


----------



## kneitzel (8. Feb 2021)

Also irgendwie ist das verwirrend. Parameter einer Methode werden nicht eingegeben. Da muss der Aufruf entsprechend erfolgen. Du kannst aber natürlich Eingaben abfragen, aber das erfolgt dann zur Laufzeit!

Also bitte gut zwischen der Entwicklung und der Laufzeit unterscheiden!

Die Methode fass bekommt einen Parameter. Das ist in der Entwicklung. Wenn Du nun Code haben willst, der eine Eingabe einfordert und dann die Methode mit der Eingabe aufruft, dann muss man das entsprechend schreiben. Eingabe ginge z.B. über die Scanner Klasse. Die Eingabe speicherst Du in einer Variable und dann rufst Du die Methode mit der Variable als Parameter auf.


----------

